# Duracoat 870



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7708/duracoatshotgun003.jpg
Duracoated my 870 OD as well. Just the metal, plastic is still black. The transition is cool looking.


----------

